# This looks good for a party...



## Snoozin (May 20, 2013)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Them two kilos of pine nuts gonna cost ya.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I wonder if you get a sudden urge to blow yourself up after you eat it


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

JoeyWelch said:


> I wonder if you get a sudden urge to blow yourself up after you eat it


Or get intimate with a goat?.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

MrFish said:


> Them two kilos of pine nuts gonna cost ya.


are you a connoisseur on the price of nuts?
jack


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

jack2 said:


> are you a connoisseur on the price of nuts?
> jack


Pine nuts? Yep. They go in pesto and whole bunch of other dishes that get made at my house around the holidays.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

A mid-east Turducken copy!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

and speaking of turducken, i have always wanted to do that. just never have enough people over to cover the cost.
jack


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Great!! Now they are probably going to have to double the security at the Selma Zoo.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

no, mr. hooky. i will be cruising the road kill for a duck or a turkey. i got chicken on sale last week.
jack


----------

